# GSA after 3 weeks



## smdsatx (Oct 4, 2010)

this is my first planted tank, i set it up about 3 weeks ago. 20H with 48 watts of T5 one 10k bulb and one 6700k. Fluval 404. I dose the recommended dose of excel and flourish excel and Leaf Zone every week. I do 50% water changes every week. i timed the lights at 12 hours. I would say its densely planted. I have 10 neon tetras in there. temp is around 80-83F. i know the temp is a little high but i try to keep it down, my heater is set a 78F. Winter is coming soon here so it will go down.

my tap water:
ph 7.0
Kh 7
no3 5-10ppm

I'm getting the green spot algae and some brown one on the back of my tank and also on my plants(brown one). The plants are growing fine, i got them from liveaquaria.com. Liveaquaria recommended 10 to 12 hours of light...is that too much? do i need to reduce it? I think it might be too much light....what do you think? i also get this white film on the surface. I have no surface agitation. 

Appreciate the help!


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

GSA can indicate low phosphates. Flourish is micronutrients, Excel is for carbon, LeafZone has Potassium and micros. You aren't dosing nitrates or phos. Your nitrates are fine out of the tap, but, seeing your lighting, I suspect your plants are using it up faster than you are replenishing it with the water changes. 

The brown is likely diatoms, which are normal in newer set-ups and will go away in time. Otos LOVE it. The white film is some kind of bacterial film (nothing harmful) that will usually go away with surface agitation. I've noticed it occuring in tanks that have a high organic load and in older tanks that have accumulated large amounts of bio-matter (organics).


----------



## smdsatx (Oct 4, 2010)

OK well you mentioned atos...so atos are fine for planted tanks? i've had them b4 and love'em cus they are active in eating algae. i think i'll get one. Well i've read around in here that if there is surface agitation it will lower co2 levels. Is that true? i think i do need surface agitation cus my fish go up to the surface once in a while to breathe air. How can i doze no3? where can i get it?


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

ottos won't dent gsa, they're only good for diatoms. so you might end up having to supplement with blanched foods. an easy way to dose for phosphate is to go to walmart and buy their brand of enema, which awkwardly is something that constipated people use. wipe off the lube on the tip and unscrew the cap. remove the foam circle thing and now you have a bottle of phosphate plant ferts! i dose about 3-5 drops for a 20 long heavily planted. i don't dose no3, i only use enema, excel, comprehensive, and flora pride. but i have a decent bioload producing enough macros.


----------



## smdsatx (Oct 4, 2010)

so you dose enema 3-5 drops every week? day?


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

depending on your tank size and your dosing chart... for my 20 long, 10 gal, and 2.5 gal i dose 3-5 drops on saturdays and tuesdays, along with comprehensive and excel.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

i'd say put 4 drops 2 times in your tank a week.


----------

